# Tying Out To Graze Safely



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

It's not safe, there is the very rare odd horse you can tether out but for the most part, it's an accident waiting to happen. Best way is to hand graze, meaning you walk along with horse on a lead & let him graze.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

The big thing, in my opinion, to watch out for in staking out are rope burns from the rope wrapping around the legs and what happens if the horse panics when the rope catches him. If you're using a cotton rope that will help lessen a burn if an incident does occur. If your horse has been staked out before, hopefully he's seasoned enough to not panic (you mentioned 'several years ago' so he may be rusty at it so take extra care). 

I have heard of people tieing by the halter. I have also heard of tieing by the hind leg. Perhaps some of the forum members who have packed into the mountains could comment on this technique if they used it on any of their excursions. 

Just for the record, I personally wouldn't tie any of my horses because of their temperments and training. Otherwise, watch him carefully and good luck.


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> If your horse has been staked out before, hopefully he's seasoned enough to not panic (you mentioned 'several years ago' so he may be rusty at it so take extra care).


I got him about 6 months ago, he was seized from his former owner in January 2012. Prior to that he spent +/- 3 years living staked out on a rope tied to the halter. Pretty much his entire life. He does have a rope burn scar, and a nasty one at that, which is why I'm fretting so much about doing this even semi-supervised. I know he's calm enough and experienced enough at being tied out... Once I finish my college homework I'm going out to the pasture to study in my car.


----------

